# Any day now for Mini Ham



## Jessica84

I've been so good at not publicly counting down since the day she went in with her boyfriend but it is time! Lol my little Mini is pretty much any day now. If she got bred the day I put her in with her BF she is due in 2 days, if I go off of the day I saw some mucus coming out of her she is due in 4 days and from my understanding it's give or take 2 days. So today I got a stall all out together and a heat lamp up. A friend has pit belly pigs which are bigger then Juliannas had piglets once and she said they were the size of kittens so I had to put up wire along the gate of the stall so nothing can wiggle out. 
I'm pretty sure she has dropped since she is dragging on the ground now! Usually when I scratch her tummy the unborn babies wiggle all over the place but no movement today so fingers crossed it's soon!!!


----------



## Mary1982

She's adorable! How exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She is looking ready to burst. How many do they usually have?? 
Good luck


----------



## Jessica84

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She is looking ready to burst. How many do they usually have??
> Good luck


I don't know! This is my first time ever having piglets  
Thank you guys she seems super happy being in a stall by herself and usually she wants in the mix of everything. I don't think it will be tonight but soon, then again I really don't have a clue! The only thing I do know is the number to a vet that specializes in surgery and knows about pigs because there is no way I'm getting inside to help her


----------



## New-goat-mom

Oh my goodness! Piglets are the cutest things in the world! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jessica84

New-goat-mom said:


> Oh my goodness! Piglets are the cutest things in the world! I can't wait to see pictures!


They are so cute on pictures  mini and max were pretty cute when I got them but I want to see and cuddle new borns!! There is NO info on mini pigs out there, the only thing I could find on breeding was to spay and neuter your pet pigs. So I had no idea on size or anything so did days of google searching farm hog age to breed and also pictures of babies to see if she is big enough for them to come out, and it was pictures like this that totally melted my heart and made the wait so dang long!
















I don't even know if those are pot bellies or something else but they are so tiny ️


----------



## New-goat-mom

Ohhhhhhh myyyyyyy! I want to squish them!


----------



## goathiker

I want one, but I can't afford the asking price and a trip to pick up.


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> I want one, but I can't afford the asking price and a trip to pick up.


Stupidly expensive huh!!!! I looked for about a year before I found ones that were less then $1,000 and even then they are crosses. At first I didn't want the crosses but then I saw no point in paying that much since I will never join the association and the terms that I would have to agree on to be a member. I did end up paying more for the male then I wanted to, $800 :/ but he was grey not spotted so the price went down and he wasn't already neutered so I had to bite the bullet. Mini I paid half that. Still high when you consider 99% of these pigs just go to pet homes. But that's fine (so far lol) my daughter loves pigs and I didn't want to get the huge farm hogs since she is way braver then is good for her so I figure this way she can have her pigs and I will keep my sanity knowing she won't get rolled on and killed or ate lol it will probably take awhile to make back the money since I am not charging $1,000 for little pigs! But I really do enjoy them


----------



## SalteyLove

Mini Ham is so pretty! Have you done any training with them? I hear they are super trainable but no experience at all! So did she and Max get to stay together the entire pregnancy?


----------



## Jessica84

No training except to come when I call but max refuses so I have to get his food to move him around. She will follow me to the end of the world if I asked her to lol. Max never would just settle down and fully trust us. If I corner him and move super slow I can scratch his stomach and he will lay down but if I move myself any closer to him he is gone.
I left them together I think for 2 months maybe a little longer. Once I was sure she was bred and he started to bother her I took her out. He was such a pervert in the start. No joke I think he was worse then bucks. He would roll his water tub on its side and hump it. Once he bred her he settled down but seemed to start back up. I'm not sure if she was putting a scent off or he was just in a mood and that was his issue


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How's she looking?


----------



## Jessica84

Well her girly parts are very swollen but no babies. I woke up to rain this morning so swore she would have had them but nope she said she will keep them. I'm going to check her before I go to bed and probably turn the heat lamp on just in case since it's cold.......well not super cold but colder then it was yesterday!


----------



## Jessica84

Well I checked on mini just now and she has pushed all of her hay and dirt into a huge pile! Her udder/ bag, whatever they are in a pig doubled in size today so we are close I just don’t know how close lol I read that if you can squeeze milk out they have 6-8 hours, if this is true longer then 8 hours. So we shall see how this all goes, my luck I’ll check her all night for nothing lol


----------



## GaGoats2017

So exciting!!! They are going to be so cute, I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Jessica84

4 so far!!! Totally missed them being born!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Ohhhhhh my goodness! I was about to ask you to tell her she's driving us all insane waiting! Never mind! Lol They are amazing! Can't wait to see them all!

Almost forgot congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84

They are so wiggly and cute. I am totally in love right now and Mini is doing great. She isn’t minding me being here


----------



## New-goat-mom

That's wonderful! I imagine you won't be getting any sleep tonight. I bet you just want to squish and cuddle every one of them!


----------



## Jessica84

I really do lol but I don't know what Mini would do and I have flash backs of our butcher hog chasing down a chicken and eating it lol but there's 5 now I got to see one born!! So 3 white ones a black and a spotted BOY


----------



## New-goat-mom

How many do they generally have? The spotted one would be my undoing. I have a huge weak spot for spots! Lol


----------



## Jessica84

This is my first time having baby pigs! I think 6 is about average. Dang I wish my goats were like these things. They come out and wiggle over and start to eat in less then a minute! Not to mention I didn’t even know she was pushing it just kinda came out. I guess I knew what I was talking about when I said if she got any more ready they could just walk out lol


----------



## New-goat-mom

Lol that's too funny. I can't wait to see pics of the final count.


----------



## Jessica84

I think we are just at 5. I have to open the gate so my dad can bring the load of hay in then I’m gonna check her again. I wish i could post videos on here they are spunky little suckers! My husband doesn’t like pigs but boy this is going to change his mind lol


----------



## New-goat-mom

That happened to my best friend. She was not a pig person at all. Then their pig had babies. It was one of those huge white Yorkshire pigs. One baby got trampled a bit and was brought in the house. For days I got pics of her rocking and cuddling this little pink, blanket wrapped, bundle. She is now a pig person! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute. You will have to get more pictures when dry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh yay!!!! They are cute


----------



## GaGoats2017

Oh my goodness!! They are precious!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok here they are clean and cute! The peach colored one and one of the white are girls and the other 3 are boys



















































Mini is such a good mom. She grunts and goes over to see what's going on if they start to squeak and she went to lay down on one and got right back up when it complained.
She is not being mean at all which my kids are so happy about but we are not picking them up or bothering them to test out how much she is ok with us lol


----------



## New-goat-mom

Ohhhhhh Jessica! They are so perfect and so precious! I know you have to be so in love with them! I would have trouble doing anything but just sitting there staring at them!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awwww!!!!!

There are no pig emojis lol


----------



## Jessica84

I think I’ve lost 10 pounds just going back and forth to them lol they are so fascinating to watch! I’m really trying to figure out how to keep that spotted boy!


----------



## ksalvagno

Just way too cute!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Omg they are sooo cute! I just picked up my mini pig this weekend! I wish I would have known you would be having some. Maybe I need another one?


----------



## Jessica84

I knew I should have shared all this on my FB goat page lol where did you get yours from? I saw on CL someone in Bakersfield that sells some and looks like no fixed boys but they want a deposit by the time they are born and I won’t do that. I was thinking of messaging them and telling them I’m interested in a boy but will put a deposit down after they are born but didn’t know if that would just set them off. I can’t keep any girls till I find another boy  from what I have gathered just googling pigs are like the only animals you don’t want to linebreed/inbreed........but then again I don’t know if I want more then the two I have lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I got her from a breeder in Temecula- she still has males available but nothing fancy colored. She is only charging $300 and both parents are small!! Moms are over 5 and about 50lbs and aren't underfed or starved by any means.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh look at those tubby little babies!!! I love them! Do you already have your baby? Well that’s a good breeder! I realized real fast that a lot of people underfed their pigs big time to keep them small and is so sad and deceiving! 
I figured $300 on mine too. That way it pays the parents off and part of the feed. We really just flat out enjoy them so as long as it pays for feed I’m good with that! You will have so much fun with your baby. I say though if your serious about getting 2 wait and bond with that one first. I think that was maxs issue I got mini so fast after him. And she has a little kune kune in her which I think plays a big part in how sweet she is. Max isn’t crazy or mean he would just rather be left alone but will still come when I call him and greet me at his gate


----------



## MellonFriend

I wish I lived near you! I have a little sister who is dying for a mini pig. I showed her them and she absolutely screamed! So cute!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I honestly don't think I will end up with another pig for a loooonnnggg while. My little Josephine takes up sooo much of my time being a house pig. They are seriously the best! I will definitely be watching your littles grow! I'm assuming yours are outside?


----------



## Jessica84

My daughter is obsessed with them! She has wanted pigs since she was tiny. We tried pot belly pigs but that thing was the second most worst animal I have ever had (ducks being the worse lol) it wasn’t nice, he would get out which wasn’t bad at first but then he would chase the Goats around once their milk started to come in. I wanted the kune kune but I figured she would get squished so we tried there and are happy.
Yeah I would just stick with one. They are a lot of fun when you are their person. I tried doing the house pig thing but it started out wanting food at 8, then 7 and so on and when it hit 4 am for days even ignoring them they had to go out or I was well on my way to getting divorced lol but they seem more happy outside anyways, both were raised outside so it just worked all around.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I've read that they do that! I so hope our little one doesn't end up doing that. She is in a pen in the garage and once she's a bit bigger and doesn't run from the dogs ( if she ever stops) she'll be inside most of the day. But if she starts screaming their is no way she's staying in.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I've read that they do that! I so hope our little one doesn't end up doing that. She is in a pen in the garage and once she's a bit bigger and doesn't run from the dogs ( if she ever stops) she'll be inside most of the day. But if she starts screaming their is no way she's staying in.


----------



## Jessica84

If you can get away with ignoring the screaming she will probably learn that she won’t get her way. My issue is that sometimes husband comes home after 8 hours of sleep but sometimes he’s been up for over 24 hours so there was no ignoring I would have to shut them up lol a lot of people though have them sleep in a different area but still inside other then sleep Time


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh my gosh - how much do those babies weigh? They are SO TEENY TINY!! Those little snouts....


----------



## Jessica84

I have no idea how much they weigh lol but that’s a good question I’ll see if I can find my hanging scale and weigh them. But my mom learned yesterday they have teeth! I go out with them and sit and they nuzzle me and nibble and I told everyone they don’t even have teeth. Well then I brought one
To show my mom since she has been sick and hasn’t seen them. Baby was NOT happy and when she went to pet it it bit her! So now no more letting them nibble on me lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Jessica have you clipped their teeth? What the piglet bit your mom with is their tusk teeth.


----------



## Jessica84

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Jessica have you clipped their teeth? What the piglet bit your mom with is their tusk teeth.


No. I'm part of a mini pig group and that is now I guess totally frowned on with mini pigs. That and not fixing your pigs are the two things that will get those judgy people on a roll in that group so I decided not to so I'm not labeled this big animal abuser


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

No do it! They all ready know they have them and will use them to slice somebody open! The breeder I got Josephine from did them at 3 weeks when I picked her up so they were strong enough to handle any infections if that were to happen.

I joined a whole bunch of pig groups and already got kicked out of one because these pig people are crazy! Lol They think their pigs should be allowed in grocery stores. Maybe I'm just to "farm girl" but I think they are a touch to pansy-ish


----------



## Jessica84

Some of those people are NUTS!!! I can pretty much just ignore most of the crazy stuff except for the bashing on pig farmers. That gets me seeing red! But I agree they shouldn’t be in shopping carts, service dogs aside I don’t think people’s pet dogs should be allowed either. The was a lady once with a little rat dog in the shopping cart, my daughter was young and didn’t listen to my rule of we don’t touch other people’s dogs (I was attacked as a kid this is a big rule for me) but she reached up to pet the dog and it snapped at her. The lady said oh yeah she doesn’t like kids.......well why is it in a grocery store to start with!!! The dog that attacked me was one that would never bite someone but I have the scars and the owner had the doctor bills to prove it sure did. But same thing with a pig, little kid with food on its hands could easily get bit let alone allergies and dirtiness and yuck


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

We need more pictures when you can!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yes please


----------



## Jessica84

It's dark and cloudy so not the best pics. I think they are growing out not up lol








Right to left Hereford my little girl, spotted boy, white girl, black boy and Digger the little boy, he is always pawing around digging!


----------



## ksalvagno

I want pigs now. They are just too cute.


----------



## Jessica84

ksalvagno said:


> I want pigs now. They are just too cute.


This is making it really hard not going out and buying a bunch of pigs lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

My heart! The little black one! Am I sure Josephine doesn't need a friend? Hmmmm....maybe she does!


----------



## New-goat-mom

They are just getting cuter and cuter! I love the spotted boy so much!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute. Maybe I need a pet pig (or two or three ) in addition to the meat ones.


----------



## Jessica84

The black one is the one that bit my mom and he is the one that is always obsessed with climbing and nudging my feet so I get a littler nervous lol it’s a good thing they are cute though because they are so skittish when it comes to being touched. I am out there as often as I can to give them attention and they still act like I’m trying to eat them alive.
The spotted is still my favorite too. I googled for like a hour and it seems to have mixed feelings on line breeding. One will say never ever do it the other side, like the Goats says just watch it because the bad can come like the good. I’ll probably just not keep him


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

With how inbred most mini pigs are as it is it's probably a good idea not to. Unless you ended up getting another female in the future. 
Or you neutered him and just kept him as a pet? 
Oh is such a good thing you are far away! I'd definitely call dibs on the black one for sure! 
Have you seen the minis with blue eyes? It's so pretty!


----------



## Jessica84

Yes!!! Mini has blue eyes! That the Juliana’s, they are spotted with blue eyes


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Do any if babies have blue eyes?


----------



## Jessica84

Stupid phone I wasn't done yet! But they also have super long noses and
Totally remind me of wild hogs which was part of the reason I went with crosses, price was the biggest lol but this is Minis eye, you can't make out them in her bigger pics


----------



## Jessica84

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Do any if babies have blue eyes?


They are not brown kinda a grey so I'm not sure what they will be, I'm watching them like a hawk lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

When researching about breeding your sow did you find any specific sights that you liked the best that gave you the most info? I am really considering not spaying my gilt and possibly breeding her. Not sure though, do you already have homes for your piglets? I don't think it would be hard to find them homes yet I'm not gonna lie about weight so I'm not sure if I'd be able to home them. 

And also I think I need more piggy crack, pictures please lol.


----------



## Jessica84

I was just thinking about you today! Both of the white babies eyes are getting more blue while the others are getting darker/brown! I’m not sure though if they will stay blue or what, which goes along with your question, there is NOTHING out there on mini pigs  but I figured Nigerian Goats basically have the same rules as boers so why wouldn’t mini pigs be about the same as normal pigs lol so when googling things like age to breed I just googled pig age (which seemed to be across the board of 7-12 months) 
I have SO MANY people wanting these babies but I haven’t put them up for sale yet so I couldn’t tell you who is serious or not :/ I know my brother for sure is getting one and a friend of mine has already talked to his landlord and got the ok, just not sure if anyone is willing to pay $300 yet ya know?
This is the way I’m figuring it though: it really doesn’t cost much to feed them (if your buying mini pig food there is another pig food that is the exact same for half the price at tractor supply FYI) if it turns out that this isn’t worth the time and effort then what am I out? Spaying her which I already would have done? Maybe rehoming the boy or maybe selling him for someone’s BBG (I’m really not attached to him) also $300 seems to be about the going rate on mini pigs, that gives a decent bubble on reducing the price and still breaking even........I of course would like the purchase of max and mini paid off too lol so really if you ask my opinion I say try it! But
I’m also the person who wants their animals to pay for their keep lol but really if it doesn’t work out you tried and you can still get her fixed and have her as a pet


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I'll have to follow how fast yours go. The breeder I got mine from only has 4 of 11 left and she hasn't even advertised them yet so maybe I'm in the area for them. Or she has a waiting list. ‍♀

I don't know if I could do it though-she is 110% pet in my mind already so if something happened to her I don't know if I could handle it. But I'm also thinking it would be a pretty cool experience and I mean who doesn't love piglets!?!? 

What are you sending the piglets home with? Are you doing any spay/neuters or are you leaving them up to the new owners? What age are you weaning? I got a lot of crap for bringing Josephine home at 3 1/2 weeks. I mean hogs are weaned at 3-4 weeks so I didn't see a problem. Maybe we were wrong maybe not, but she is doing great! 

How do you got about explaining size potential to buyers? I mean you literally have no idea how big a gilt is going to be full grow when bred at 7 months. I definitely don't want to be apart of the mini pig issue by fibbing about how big they are going to get.

Lol sorry about all my questions, I just don't want to jump into it.


----------



## Jessica84

That size thing is total crap anyways! Minis mom and Dad were 14" and she is already at 15" at 16 months. I'm just totally honest. I let them know she is 15" she will probably grow another 1-3 inches. Mini is so my pet as well even if this doesn't work out which honestly I don't see it not working out, I will still have her I would just get her spayed. I think the only reason I would back off of breeding is if she had to have a c section. Which I had already called a vet and he quoted me about $300-400 but stressed on the ABOUT lol and at that point I would have had them do their thing and fix her then.
I admit the babies were fatter then I thought they would be and I think that depending on what issue came about I could have put two fingers in there and pinched a leg to help pull one. But I mean it was crazy!!! I didn't even know she was pushed she just stiffened her back leg and next thing I knew there was a baby coming out! So even being bigger then I thought they would be it was nothing for her. It was pretty amazing and even my husband who dislikes pigs said way they seem way more easy then your goats lol
If it's a local buyer I'm just sending home a bag of food. I might put together a small packet of what little I have learned about them lol but again I've been totally honest and everyone knows this is the first time I have ever had baby pigs. But the packet may not happen because I have a million and one things I need to do and get ready for kids and gather and haul cows out of here.
I want to give the buyers the option of fixing the boys but seriously I have no idea just yet. This is plans. I was thinking about talking to the pig leader about using these little boys to teach the kids about neutering pigs but I don't know if they would be unforgiving. The Goats and cows take it well even before we started handing the bull calfs so I would think they would be fine. I'll probably call a vet and see how much it will cost first. What I have found is almost all of the breeders will fix the boys, IMO to keep competition away and I won't do that. This sounds kinda heartless and don't get me wrong I love my pigs but at the same time they are pigs. Not dogs, not cats where if you can't find them a home they get dumped at the pound or behind a dumpster. They will always no matter what have a use. I had to pay A LOT for the boy all because I wanted small pigs that wouldn't roll over and kill my daughter who was actually the one that wanted the pigs (I have totally stollen mini lol) 
Still saying all that I don't know what the "rule" is for breeding pigs back but as long as she doesn't turn into a witch I don't think we are going to breed her more then once a year. 
And I'm sure you did get a lot of scuff over her being 3 1/2 months! I can just picture the comments now  don't ever tell them where you got her from, I have seen people get down right cruel over it! I think I'm going to let mine go at 6 weeks. 8 is the magic number with them but still NOT a dog!!! Even then I have gotten puppies at 6 weeks and 8 weeks and actually the 6 week olds settle in way faster then the 8 week olds


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thank you for all that. I'm sure if I have more questions I'll come back and ask. But I feel like this gives me some to think on. 
Did you watch how much and what she was eating while pregnant like you would the goats? 

Did you watch for a heat cycle or did you just pen them together for a month or two? 
I feel like 8wks is a long time for a pig to stay on momma. I think 5-6wks would be best. The piglets still left on the mom at the breeders are 1 getting wild because they just have the herd mentality, she sends her kids out to play with them during the day and they just aren't having it. 2 mommas aren't laying down to nurse them as often and the piglets are getting supper rough on their tests and udders. 3 momma don't let them eat very much food either and the darn things won't eat without mom.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thank you for all that. I'm sure if I have more questions I'll come back and ask. But I feel like this gives me some to think on. 
Did you watch how much and what she was eating while pregnant like you would the goats? 

Did you watch for a heat cycle or did you just pen them together for a month or two? 

I feel like 8wks is a long time for a pig to stay on momma. I think 5-6wks would be best. The piglets still left on the mom at the breeders are 1 getting wild because they just have the herd mentality, she sends her kids out to play with them during the day and they just aren't having it. 2 mommas aren't laying down to nurse them as often and the piglets are getting supper rough on their tests and udders. 3 momma don't let them eat very much food either and the darn things won't eat without mom.


----------



## Jessica84

I just fed her normally lol made sense huh lol I really didn’t pay attention I just fed both their bowel full and when I put them together (for 2 months) I just still kept it at their bowel full. I did start upping her feed about 2 weeks before she was due then I read don’t do that so dropped back down. Now I have upped it A LOT. I swear she looks like a milk pig! She also lost a good amount of weight. I would say she is still in the healthy zone but on the lean side which is also probably why it’s best not to keep them on so long! You are also right! They are totally herded together and little punks. I pay with them every day, so do the kids. As soon as the kids get out of school savanna goes out and just sits with them and the best they will do is come sniff a hand or foot and if you touch them they are gone. I still think being such a prey animal is part of it but it’s like come on you have NO reason to keep this up! We don’t pick them up, the worse we do is corner them and try scratching their stomach. If we touch their back they will scream bloody murder! I think though if you’re girl was eating well at 3 1/2 months I’ll start separating them at night and give them more one on one. 
Still being less then friendly they are so much fun to watch! Mini has been getting out so when I drive home from picking up the kids they are staring there to greet me when I get home. They run in a little gang grunting as they go lol oh and I will get you pictures!! I’m in the process of cleaning up my “storage” because my brother is coming over for a week and needs to be able to get to the bed so probably not today but I’ll get some tomorrow for you 
Oh also you can ask any question! I can’t say I know ANYTHING, which is part of the reason I’m not taking deposits yet, I may end up killing them on accident but I can sure try and help you lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

My girl was 3 1/2 weeks when I brought her home, not months lol. She is almost 6 now and getting her pellets soaked in goats milk and veggies just fine. 

Is there a reason your not picking them up? I was told and read all the time to just pick them up and let them scream it out. When I first got Josephine I couldn't touch her with out her screaming like I was killing her now she begs for me to lay down to crawl up on my chest. When they go to their new homes I'm sure the owners are gonna wanna hold and snuggle them.


----------



## Jessica84

I knew what you meant on age my mind just shorted out. 
Pigs HATE to be picked up. They will always keep screaming it because they freak out when their feet are not touching something solid. So I’m not going to jump right into the one thing that freaks them out when I’m trying to calm them down and let them realize I’m not going to pack them off and eat them alive


----------



## goathiker

To socialize you wrap them firmly, like when you clean a barn cat's ears. 
Once they are comfortable you croon and give good treats. Try a tiny smear of peanut butter on the lower lip to keep them busy while you scratch the head and face.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Josephine loves to be picked up now. She was scared in the beginning but when I walk into her pen she begs for it now. She no longer screams when I pick her up just a quick grunt or two then we move onto ear and belly rubs.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Josephine loves to be picked up now. She was scared in the beginning but when I walk into her pen she begs for it now. She no longer screams when I pick her up just a quick grunt or two then we move onto ear and belly rubs.


----------



## Jessica84

5 weeks old today! I took them away from momma today to start weaning and get individual pics and put them up for sale. Man are they ticked at me lol the two white ones have blue eyes and are so pretty which is good! Something cool to go with their boring color lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Omg Jessica! I need one!  They are so freaking adorable. If we were set up for a second one I'd take a blue eyed baby in a heartbeat!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awww!! They are so cute


----------



## Jessica84

They are such punks but I absolutely adore them! Well except for the one that you can’t see, I hate that one! She bit me the other day and if she doesn’t learn to cool her jets she is getting roasted lol the other ones are still a little stand offish but belly scratches win them over. There is no way I’m doing this more then once a year though lol


----------



## Summersun

My first litter I let nurse mom until 6 weeks and even with me handling them daily they turned wild and crazy, not friendly. My 2nd litter I took from mom at 2 1/2 weeks and fed them goats milk, baby oatmeal cereal and soaked pig pellets in a pan until 6 weeks. They are all friendly and have made good pets for their owners. Baby mini pigs are so so cute. They grow quickly though lol and those tusk teeth are sharp Lil things.


----------



## Jessica84

I might end up having to do that next time. Maybe not totally take away, Mini is such a good mom and that would break her heart but I've been taking babies away during the day and let Mini in at night and only letting them eat out of a bowel I hold and that has done wonders for calming them! So I have no doubt them depending more on a human for food would make a huge difference. This is day 3 on eating from the bowel with me there and they nudge me and let me scratch them now. Still a little skittish if I move fast but even my dad was shocked how far along. This was pictures this morning. They will be 6 weeks on Sunday so I'm going threw my list of people wanting them today


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Oh so super cute! The black ones pink nose!


----------



## New-goat-mom

They have grown so much! And they are even cuter than they were, if that's possible!


----------



## Jessica84

I am still shocked by how fast they grew lol looking back at new born pictures I swear they are 6X that size lol wish my Goats grew like that


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I can’t believe I forgot about them. I’m sure they are all off to their new homes but how are they?!? Pictures!!! Lol


----------



## Jessica84

Yes they all found their homes  this is the only picture that the buyers sent me but it's of my spotted boy who I just adored so I'm happy I'll be able to keep track of him








And then on the 1st max busted out of his cage and got with mini for a night so maybe more babies :/ I'm not overly thrilled about it and I'm hoping she wasn't in heat but I have the date marked down


----------



## toth boer goats

CuTe.


----------



## SalteyLove

You may not be thrilled but the rest of us will be thrilled by more piglet photos!!!

How often do they come into heat?


----------



## Jessica84

She’s putting her weight on so fast since I got the little suckers off of her I’m really not that concerned other then I’m going to be busy with the Goats so that’s more busy lol 
The lack of information on anything to do with breeding mini pigs is ridiculous! They promote fixing them way more then they do dogs and cats! So I really have no clue how often they come into heat. Before I bred her she never showed any signs of being in heat. The only way I knew she was even bred was because she let him mount her which I didn’t see this go around but they had up to 15 hours unsupervised. The plan was just to breed her again once she started to get cranky when in heat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're soooo cute!!!!


----------

